# What pleco is this please ...



## dizzymoo (Jul 27, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... .648307218

Can someone confirm what this pleco is please? 
I thought common but somebody just told me it looks bristlenose, I have 2 much smaller bristlenose plecos & this ones markings look diff & i'm not sure if its because its much bigger in size so the markings are clearer.

Its just come with a 3ft *** got .

Thank you


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

I can't view the pic because we aren't fb friends =(


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah upload the pic to www.imageshack.us or something, can't see the pic either.

I don't even have a FB profile, im prolly not the only one either


----------



## dizzymoo (Jul 27, 2009)

OH crumbs sorry i thought you'd be able to see it ok 2 tics x


----------



## dizzymoo (Jul 27, 2009)

http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/9339/dsc00767l.jpg

http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/1053/dsc00769m.jpg

Hopefully these 2 images should be better , not mega clear as taken on my phone but hopefully clear enough.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

me guess is highfin leopard (but not all that good with pleco's...don't even ask what the 'L' number is. I have no clue).
Manoah


----------



## dizzymoo (Jul 27, 2009)

I googled that pleco after reading your reply & i get so many different images come up i'm still none the wiser.


----------



## mickdeja (Sep 19, 2010)

Could be this. The pic is a juvenille pic and they tend to darken up as they mature.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sp ... es_id=1668

Mick....


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Pterygoplichthys joselimaianus

One of the two common species sold as sailfin plecos. The other species Pterygoplichthys gibbiceps has black spots on a light colored body while P. joselimaianus has light spots on a dark colord body.

Andy


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah...probably something like that. Sorry, I know my answer was really vague


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah these guys are like the add-on sales at LFS... they see you checking out and they ask you "would you like to buy a pleco today?"


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Hmmm....I think that's what we call the "janitor fish" :-? 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypostomus_plecostomus


----------

